# '99? UNRIDDEN MINT Litespeed Custom, Moanari Ti Crankset and more Ti, custom paint



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

*'99? UNRIDDEN MINT Litespeed Custom, Monari Ti Crankset and more Ti, custom paint*

The lady said it was a 56cm so I went to look and saw this dust covered 51cm and almost left, then I saw the Ti crankset & stems, Heliums with no brake track, Record group, Chris King, custom paint that shines like it was clear coated yesterday, nipples still on the tires, etc. Not a single mark anywhere. She said her husband bought it and had it sprayed the red and yellow which were his Ferrari colors, yes he had incredible taste including in women. Said he never once road it. What do I do with this thing? What can it be worth? It would be horrible to part out but the only Monari crankset I ever saw was slightly used and more than I have ever paid for a Frame! I have lots of pictures if you need more detail. It's under 17# with the speed plays on it!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

That's drop dead cool. Never seen titanium cranks. Mavic Helium wheels -- I remember buying a set. The first boutique wheel. In retrospect, what a joke. Is that Campy Record? It looks like a Tuscany, but more like 1996 or so than 1999. What fork does it have on it? What's the serial number? I assume you bought it. Does your wife/GF ride?


----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes it is Campy Record






. Can't see anything on the fork and I just don't know the age, Lady thought late 90's maybe 99. Ser # is 37377, but a few years ago when I sold my Litespeed I don't think there was a way to look up a date. I do have a daughter that is close at 53cm but I've got her in as much bike as I can handle now.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

You can look at the old Litespeed catalogue archive here:

Litespeed catalog archive › Titanium Rides

I have a 1999 Ultimate with serial number 42936. I think the serial numbers were stamped on the frames as they were built regardless of what model. So its probably earlier than 1999, since I don't think they were building 5000+ frames a year. It looks like a Tuscany to me because the seat stays have a bend. 

The Mavic Helium wheel set was first sold in 1996, so it can't be any older than that. 

Another clue could be the components. Is it 8-speed, or 9-speed? Campy came out with 9-speed shifters in 1997. So if it's 8-speed, it's a 1996, 9-speed 1997 or later. Can't be any newer than 1999. My guess is 1996, or 1997. 

Even has a titanium stem. This guy went all out. I guess if you own a Ferrari you can afford a fancy bike that you never ride. I wonder why he didn't get a Colnago. 

The Helium wheel set was first sold in 1996, so it can't be any older than that.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 31, 2010)

That bike is gorgeous.


----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

PMF, thanks much I believe you got it. I dislike parting out a nice bike (bad karma!) and was contacted by a interested party and we worked out a price. Only issue is how to sell it to a guy in Lakeland FL that protects both of us.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Is it 8 speed, or 9?


----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

9


----------

